# Pee/Pooping on people??



## em_suga (May 7, 2010)

My hedgie has begun a wonderful new habit....where she poops and pees while she's being held. I'm not sure if it just a coincidence, that she has to go while she is being held? Or if its a strategy for her to try and get back to her cage/set down? I've tried not to reinforce that habit by handing her off to another person instead of putting her down if possible, but there isn't always someone else around! Does this sound like a common problem and am I handling it correctly?
also, when I received her from her last owner, she was not litter trained. She is already a year old...do you think it would help to litter train her and is it possible at this age? I don't see why not, but you never know... 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

I've learned that this is more or less inevitable with some hedgehogs. Lily NEVER goes to the bathroom on me, or even when she travels in her carrier, but Annabelle often does. Did you recently get your hegie? Sometimes it's due to nerves, and she'll eventually break the habit. The best suggestion I've heard, and I've begun doing this with Annabelle, is to place her in a plastic bin or some other sort of contained space, wait until she does her business, and then start handling her, so you know she or he is empty, lol.

As far as litter training goes... I've never had any luck with mine, so I gave up. Most people just place the litter pan under their hedgies' wheels and catch poop that way.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Nigel used to go to the bathroom on me all the time. Now it's only about once every week or so. After about half an hour of cuddles, I put him in his box to do his business. Sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't. Nigel will try and poo on my husband almost every single time he holds Nigel. So I guess I'm saying that you never know.


----------



## em_suga (May 7, 2010)

Alright, thanks for your help! 
I have had her for about 2 weeks now, so it is possible that it is just the stress of a new home. Plus the fact that she's actually being handled daily, whereas I got the impression that her previous owner did not do this. Overall, a little stressful for her I'm sure. Thanks for the advice


----------

